# Anyone waiting for the Ri 3000/6000



## bradyboyy88

I have not seen too much info on the Ri 6000 except for the standard marketing materials released by Anajet/Ricoh and the same blog article posted on multiple sites. I was curious if anyone has seen a working model or considering waiting for this over just buying a f2000 or another dtg machine. Ricoh is a very solid company and I wonder how their print technology in regards to durability of print heads compare to that of other printers given they are using their patented designs for this new dtg machine.


----------



## needtshirtsnow

It looks like the same mp5 and 10 with just a name change.
I am not sure if anything is different. I am curious if any major changes were made.



bradyboyy88 said:


> I have not seen too much info on the Ri 6000 except for the standard marketing materials released by Anajet/Ricoh and the same blog article posted on multiple sites. I was curious if anyone has seen a working model or considering waiting for this over just buying a f2000 or another dtg machine. Ricoh is a very solid company and I wonder how their print technology in regards to durability of print heads compare to that of other printers given they are using their patented designs for this new dtg machine.


----------



## Sarkis

I saw in action this machine 2 days ago at NBMShow (Secaucus, NJ).
Guys, quality is amazing (I had experience only with Brother GT-381) to be honest quality much better, picture more smooth (pixel wise, kind of like you watching HD vs SD) and I took my printed sample home, because I told them let me try wash it then .
So, what I know: RI 3000 (have 6 heads) RI 6000 (have 12 heads) difference between 2 machines is speed only. Inks (standart starts from $44) RI 3000 ~ msrp $16000, it's very good price.

Ri 3000 prints white mask first, then color. (2 passes) I didn't try RI 6000, but that machine was also available at the show.


----------



## needtshirtsnow

Wow, That's a lot of print heads. I think the original mp5 only has 3



Sarkis said:


> I saw in action this machine 2 days ago at NBMShow (Secaucus, NJ).
> Guys, quality is amazing (I had experience only with Brother GT-381) to be honest quality much better, picture more smooth (pixel wise, kind of like you watching HD vs SD) and I took my printed sample home, because I told them let me try wash it then .
> So, what I know: RI 3000 (have 6 heads) RI 6000 (have 8 heads) difference between 2 machines is speed only. Inks (standart starts from $44) RI 3000 ~ msrp $16000, it's very good price.
> 
> Ri 3000 prints white mask first, then color. (2 passes) I didn't try RI 6000, but that machine was also available at the show.


----------



## West

I was at the same show and purchased the 3000. I already have a Brother GT-381 but the Ricoh kills it in ink vibrancy, also in ink cost. The Ricoh 3000 only has 3 print heads. 1 head for 2 colors.


----------



## Sundance Print

West said:


> I was at the same show and purchased the 3000. I already have a Brother GT-381 but the Ricoh kills it in ink vibrancy, also in ink cost. The Ricoh 3000 only has 3 print heads. 1 head for 2 colors.


What brand of shirts are you using..we just bought the 3000 and the prints are less than stellar.. we have tried gillman and spectra brands


----------



## West

We canceled the purchase because the finance rates were too high. Are you pretreating the shirts properly before printing?


----------



## moebraet

Sundance Print said:


> What brand of shirts are you using..we just bought the 3000 and the prints are less than stellar.. we have tried gillman and spectra brands


We use Port and Company PC54 and get really good quality. Also Hanes Nano. Definitely takes aome trial and error finding the right consistency with pre-treatment. Also setting a delay after the white layer prints helps with brighter colors. (slows down print times but worth it in quality!


----------

